
Teach hygiene to children to reduce antimicrobial resistance - DanBC
http://indepth.nice.org.uk/children-and-young-people-should-be-taught-simple-hygiene-measures-to-curb-the-spread-of-infections-says-nice/index.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=amrpublicjan17
======
DanBC
Submitting this because it's a topic that's come up on HN before, and because
of the methods they're using which include apps.

~~~
vmateixeira
Enjoyed the reading still couldn't find a strong bond between hygiene and
antimicrobial resistance. It's more likely overtaking antimicrobial medicine
being the cause.

